# What's in that "fresh linen" scent?



## federalist

Hello, I am trying to make a soap that simply smells... fresh.  Like clean laundry.  Or the candle scent "fresh linen".  Or Irish Springs soap.  Just wondering where this smell comes from in nature?


----------



## not_ally

I'm afraid it doesn't come from anywhere in nature.  You are kind of stuck w/FO's (fragrance oils).  But if you are Ok w/them, this is a category where they are pretty easy to use (most stick well and are fairly well behaved.)

ETA:  sorry, just noticed you were posting on the EO board.  Hopefully some of the e.o. mavens will have more helpful advice.


----------



## federalist

I am fine with using FO's.  However, I thought that maybe if I knew some of the major components, I could create my own version of that "fresh linen" scent.  That is, if the list of components isn't a billion miles long... 

Actually, most "fresh linen" scented candles carry a note that I don't like - something acrid like "Comet" powder...  I'm afraid of getting an FO that smells like a cleaning product...


----------



## amd

Lemon lime and pine? That's what is used in a "purify" blend I use in my diffuser. Makes my house smell clean.


----------



## not_ally

federalist said:


> I am fine with using FO's.  However, I thought that maybe if I knew some of the major components, I could create my own version of that "fresh linen" scent.  That is, if the list of components isn't a billion miles long...
> 
> .



It is kind of tough to reconstitute FO's b/c the formulas are proprietary, the makers are not required to disclose their formulas, so they  don't.  You could make a fresh/clean scent using green/citrus/woodsy eos, but those do not really smell like linen/laundry to me.  

Galaxy and Saponista - our science wonk posters here who know the most about creating/combining scents on the basis of chemical constituents - might be the best to opine here, hopefully they will chip in soon!


----------



## soapswirl

I really can't think of any combination of EOs that would give you a fresh linen scent. I think if you wanted to make your own you would have to enter the world of aroma chemicals...which may end up more complicated and expensive than buying a FO.


----------



## IrishLass

I once bought a soap about 8 years ago made with EOs that reminded me of the fresh smell of my grandma's towels that she used to dry on the line outside. The moment I smelled the soap, I was transported back in time to grandma's linen closet. If it helps any, the EOs used in the soap as written on the ingredients list were: lemon and tea tree. I tried making an EO blend out of those 2 and have come close, but I still need to play around with the ratios to make it match the scent in my memory. I'm pretty sure I need to go a little less on the tea tree. Anyway, I don't know if that's the same kind of linen scent you're shooting for, but I just thought I'd toss that out there.


IrishLass  


IrishLass


----------



## federalist

Thanks for the suggestions!  Lemon and tea tree sound lovely, as do woodsy scents.


----------



## JayJay

You also mentioned Irish Spring Scent. I read somewhere that you can come close by mixing Rosemary, Lemongrass, lavender, and Rose Geranium. I tried it and got something very fresh but it didn't smell like Irish Spring to me. Feel free to experiment with those. You may find some thing that you really like.


----------

